# Golf in Dubai



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone play golf in Dubai? If so, what are the costs (per round/ membership)? I'm toying with the idea of bringing my clubs over but I won't do it if it's gonna cost too much to play. With all the irrigation I wouldn't have thought it'd be cheap!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

It's rather pricey in my opinion. But you must understand I usually play for free, so 100 Dirhams is a lot in my opinion.

However, I did bring my clubs and will gladly plunk down a few to play a couple of rounds here. 

Some rates listed here at Emirates Golf Club:
Emirates Golf Club

They play the Dubai Desert Classic here too, so you can match your score against the pros.

Arabian Ranches has a lighted Practice Range.

Just a listing of other courses:
golf in DUBAI

However, the best golf is yet to come here.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me would it be better to buy a new set of club when there. How much would a good set be. My set here in Ireland is coming to the end of its days so rather incur the cost and hassle of bringing them over I thought I'd buy a set when I'm there.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

mogyc said:


> Can anyone tell me would it be better to buy a new set of club when there. How much would a good set be. My set here in Ireland is coming to the end of its days so rather incur the cost and hassle of bringing them over I thought I'd buy a set when I'm there.


I've heard that they are very expensive here, but can't verify that. If you have time there I would probably get fitted there or be able to try out some new clubs to see how you hit them.


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> It's rather pricey in my opinion. But you must understand I usually play for free, so 100 Dirhams is a lot in my opinion.
> 
> However, I did bring my clubs and will gladly plunk down a few to play a couple of rounds here.
> 
> ...


thanks, horse!

100 dirhams would be pretty cheap in my opinion - an average round in the glasgow area would be about 350 dirhams. emirates club looks pretty expensive but youd expect that given that its top notch place. i'll check out the other courses...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah 100dhs is very cheap, i havent had time to play yet, but i thought it would be much more then that.

I was considering taking my clubs aswell but it was a lot of hassle for me, if a 18 hole round is 100 dhs the club rental and kart must be cheap aswell - me thinks??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A round of golf will cost in the region of Dhs 600 - 1,000. Another Dhs 100 for a cart. Membership at somewhere like the Montgomerie will cost Dhs 30,000+

I have just checked with my husband who is a regular golfer.



_


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A round of golf will cost in the region of Dhs 600 - 1,000. Another Dhs 100 for a cart. Membership at somewhere like the Montgomerie will cost Dhs 30,000+
> 
> I have just checked with my husband who is a regular golfer.
> 
> ...


That's more like what i was expecting... I've just sold the golf clubs so will use the cash to fund a different hobby. New snowboard maybe 

Seems a bit weird to be movig from Scotland to Dubai with the intention of doing *more* snowboarding...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

McBook said:


> Seems a bit weird to be movig from Scotland to Dubai with the intention of doing *more* snowboarding...


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------

